
What are algorithms? - niuzeta
https://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2017/08/economist-explains-24
======
niuzeta
I particularly like the Economist's "explains" section, where they unpack
words/phenomenon that experts in the field take for granted in terms that a
layman can understand.

This is their take on algorithms:

> An algorithm is, essentially, a brainless way of doing clever things. It is
> a set of precise steps that need no great mental effort to follow but which,
> if obeyed exactly and mechanically, will lead to some desirable outcome.

